# My little Works



## Tim Dexter (Mar 13, 2017)

Hello. 

First...my Ennglish is not the Best...however..i try my Best. 
I'm new in this Forum and i don't have seen the right Place for Beginners to say "Hello".

So i use this Place...also, because i work with Pencils..ähm..ok...also Here I do / try my best One. ^^

I hope, You can read my "English" and Here i show You a Portrait...Yesterday i have begun with It.

It's a Lady from Google Picture..i don't know, Who she is...but I like the Photo., therefore, I want to draw It.

Here It is: (I hope, You enjoy)

The Next show You a Car...a nice Car.  The Spiderman behind this Pic i've paint with Acrylic Colors and a 0,1 mm Round Brush on a PS3.

I hope, You enjoy. 

The Third maybe You know, who It shows.


----------



## Brian Mullin (May 29, 2017)

I just started portrait drawing 2 months ago here are some of my latest


----------

